

More about Google's commodity servers - wayne
http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=212400166

======
mtw
Does someone know what they are referring to about "commodity x86 servers"?
Does this mean Core2 or Opterons? as opposed to Dunnington, Tigertons, or
Itaniums?

~~~
wmf
The term "commodity x86" is somewhat redundant, since almost all x86 machines
are commodity (in the sense that a server from Dell and an equivalent server
from, say, HP are effectively interchangeable).

It is rumored that Google chooses processors based on performance/TCO, which
would exclude the crazy expensive ones.

------
lallysingh
Anyone know how do these compare to normal blades?

